# Hearts of Iron II



## plan_D (Oct 26, 2005)

...is a game about World War II. 

I have just got it ...and think it is amazing. Although it has a steep learning curve ...patience creates vast results. 

Basically there's a series of "Grand Campaigns" and some other "Battle Campaigns" - firstly, the battle campaigns are one of many battles in World War II ...(There's a Spanish Civil War one too) and basically you command the divisions (...the lowest command you'll get in the game...), as well as the airforces ...and naval forces ...to conduct the battle how you wanted it. 

Think the Germans could have beaten the Allies back on D-Day? Be Germany and try it. 

Think the Republicans could have won in the Spanish Civil War? Be 'em, and try it. 

The grand campaigns ...now ...they're awesome. The best one starts on 1st Jan. 1936 and ends Dec. 30 1947 - you are one of 180 countries in the world - from Yunnan to U.S.A ...and you control the industy, the technology and the diplomacy of your country. You also control it's armies, fleets and airforces. And ...do what you want. Be the U.S and don't get involved ...be Britain and invade Germany in 1936! ...be Germany and win the war. Although the major historical events normally happen - like Germany will invade Poland ...depending on your actions they might not invade on Sept. 1st 1939 etc. etc. 

My first game ...I jumped right in with little clue how to play the game as the U.K. Despite my complete lack of knowledge on the industry sector (didn't build factories - big mistake ...need 'em for conducting a war...) I managed to have the Spitfire Mk.IX by 1940 - and the Typhoon by 1939 ...because I pumped all my money into Supermarine and Hawker. I kicked Italy out of Africa by 1939 ...and a combined French and Anglo assault on Italy pushed them down beyond Rome! However ...I also didn't know how to command my fleets properly and lost all my carrier fleets ....which sucked. So I stopped that game. 

I decided to be someone that wasn't too small but didn't have a massively hectic time in World War II nor did they have a massive empire which takes a lot of looking after ...who am I? Finland!

Oh yes ...Finland the nation that the Soviet Union invaded - did they invade? Did they hell as like ...I managed to scare them into stopping their invasion - with a little fleet (Three CAs, three DD flotillas and a Sub flotilla), no air force but 23 infantry divisions (one of which is moutain) I managed to scare them. 

Germany invaded the Soviet Union in May 1941 ...and I got bored ...so just as Germany was near Leningrad ...I pounced and took Leningrad, took Murmansk and destroyed all Soviet armies near the white sea. A combined Finnish, German, Hungarian, Slovakian, Romanian and Italian assault on Moscow surrounded and destroyed it. ...now we're advancing at a rapid pace and when I last left it, the U.S had just joined the war - and I'd just taken Archangel'sk ...a little further east and the Ural factories shall be mine! 

I'll share some pictures of my Finnish empire when I have Cheblaysink - if I take it.


----------



## syscom3 (Oct 26, 2005)

Where do we get this game?


----------



## plan_D (Oct 26, 2005)

Amazon.com would be your best bet ...I got it off e-bay, naturally. 

I didn't take 'Tankograd' - the Wehrmacht beat me to it!  Damn them and their motorised infantry. But the Soviet Union is crushed ...it started with near 400 industrial capacity and it now has 120 - it's armies are reeling as the Wehrmacht just rolls further and further east. They're passed the Urals now ...and I'm not even wasting time 'cos they're just plain faster than me. I lost my navy to the USN ...but all my divisions are back home, safe and sound ...rest and re-fit for them...then it's building up of industry after capturing resources in Russia. See, you can only build your industry up to the levels that your natural resources will allow - like real life!


----------



## P38 Pilot (Oct 29, 2005)

Sounds fun! I would like to play with Panzer divisions and destroy the Soviets!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 29, 2005)

It is a great game. I have owned Hearts of Iron for several years now an bought Hearts of Iron II about 4 months ago and have been playing it since. I am going to try and play all the major powers and see how I can do. I am currently in 1944 Germany and have counqured England, France, Russia and most of N. Afrika. My allies Brazil have conqured all of S. Amarica and are currently fighting the US in Mexico. Great game though. I love it. Next I will play with England and then Japan.


----------



## plan_D (Oct 29, 2005)

It's Jan. 1945 and my Finnish Empire is no larger. However, I have rebuilt my fleet but now it only has three DD flotillas. And I built myself a semi-motorised cavalry division for mobile reserve near the coast, just in case. 

I can't kick the U.S out of the Baltic Sea though, they have a CV in there - I don't know how it managed to get there. I'm not very good at it as I've only played it about three times because I'm working all the time these days. 

On the global scale, the Soviet Union is crushed, the Wehrmacht has reached the Sea of Japan! And the Soviets only have a few minor pockets left. Japan and Germany have met in China, and Germany have even moved down into India and are fighting the British, who are putting up a great fight. 

The U.S has taken Korea and Manchuria, and the Axis are fighting them there. The Germans have turbojet aircraft though and I don't think the Allies stand a chance. Admittedly, I'm probably the weak spot in the empire.

I'm going to keep taking minor countries to get a better hang of it then be the U.K.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 29, 2005)

It is crazy though how things work in my game in which I am playing as Germany I am not even the Aggressor. When the whole Sudetenland thing happened Poland declared war on me and then everyone else followed and I had to fight them out of Germany.


----------



## Udet (Oct 29, 2005)

Plan_D:

Heard about the game but never seen it being played though. I must say sounds like quite a great game.

If you have sometime, and the interest, do what I pointed out in some thread around here. First a couple of questions:

Is it possible to commence the game following the historical facts, as they took place? In case "Yes" would be the answer, then it could be possible to begin playing a game with the actual scenario the ETO observed during mid/late 1943, right?

The allied landings in Sicily, the failure of Zitadelle at Kursk...etc.

If so, why don´t you handle German production of aircraft from the second half of 1943 and on as follows:

*(i)* Cancel the production of the Me 210, and the toy that followed, the Me 410*

*(ii)* Cancel the production of all types of bombers, both twin and four engined craft (He 111, Ju 88, Ju 188, He 177s, etc.)

*(iii)* Have all other projects and protype works canceled.

*(iv)* Have all labor force and raw materials alloted to produce only the following fighters:

1. *Bf 109 (G-6, G-6/AS, G-10, G-14, G-14/AS and K-4)*
2. *Fw 190 A*; the Butcher Bird is phased out during the summer of 1944, to have it replaced with the *Fw 190 D*, then have the* Ta 152* come. So the Doras and Tanks become available in larger numbers before the end of 1944.

3. Only jet: Me 262. Only as fighter, cancelling those fitted as jagdbombers please!

Before the end of 1944, the entire Nachtjagdgescwadern are fitted only with the Jet to greet the RAF bombers.


During 1944, Germany produced some 2,500 bombers -twin and a very few four engined-; a time when fighters were the more required item at the front.

We are talking about 5,000 engines used for bombers in 1944: laborforce, raw materials, facilities, etc. 

It would have been smarter to use the tooling, equipment, machines, and facilities to produce more single engined fighters and the Me 262.

*Some 800 Me 410s were produced in 1944. 1,600 engines; also a plane with a crew of two: 1,600 men destined to fly an excellent plane, still I´d have 1,600 Bf 109 (late Gs).

It would be fun to know of the outcome of one game following this path.


----------



## P38 Pilot (Oct 29, 2005)

> My allies Brazil have conqured all of S. Amarica and are currently fighting the US in Mexico.


Damn Alder! Forcing the U.S to fight near the borders of Texas and California?? You and PD both are good!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 29, 2005)

Udet you can start the game in 1936, 1939, and several other years including 1941 and 1944 I believe. I will have look at my start screen again. You can also start different scenerios such as the Battle of the Bulge and everything. 

Also you can keep the game as accurate as you want. If a historical event took place in real life then it will promt you and let you decide weather to let it happen. It is a really good game, you should try it.


----------



## plan_D (Oct 29, 2005)

I think the start years on the grand campaign are 1936, 1939, 1940, 1941 and 1944. 

I can't remember all the battle lists, but I just played the North Africa campaign. It was excellent, complete destruction of the Afrika Korps and the Italian forces while knocking Syria out of the fight. 

Out-flanked a load of German armour and trapped it next to Tobruk, encircled and destroyed four divisions, two of which were armoured. After that, they just collapsed. 

I didn't bother sending aid to help Greece, so I had the forces needed to stop kick the Axis out of Africa before more reinforcments came.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 29, 2005)

The only thing that gets my blood boiling is the fact that I go around and do all the work and then Italy comes in and annexes them before I have a chance to.


----------



## plan_D (Oct 29, 2005)

When I was Finland it was like that but with the Wehrmacht instead. The main problem was they had faster motorised infantry and panzer units where I only had infantry divisions. I came so close to taking a province in the Soviet Union that produced 96 energy! That was more than my entire country! But ...after defeating the Red Army in the province, the Wehrmacht moved in. 

I'm the U.S now ...because I'm still learning the game I'm playing as 'easy' nations ...the U.S should teach me how to use navy at difficulty without much risk of being completely destroyed. 

Most of my research is goin' into the industrial sector ...first time I played, I did so as the U.K and didn't build any factories ... and that was just stupid. The U.S has a 75% penalty on it's IC because of 'peace' ... I'm going to try and get involved in the war sooner so I can release that 200 or so IC that's being locked up.


----------



## plan_D (Oct 30, 2005)

I just played Operation _Watch Tower_; the capture of Guadalcanal. With the battle for the island raging from August 7th, 1942, playing as the Japanese I managed to secure the island and capture a few islands further south. 

Playing as the U.S, I managed to conquer Guadalcanal. I fought the IJN perfectly, destroying the CVs IJN Shokaku, IJN Zuiho, IJN Ryujo and IJN Zuikaku while only losing USS Saratoga myself. 

I captured Rabaul on 6th Dec. 1942, along with all New Britain. I captured New Ireland on 30th Dec. 1942 and Bougainville on 14th Feb. 1943. I had almost crushed the remaing four Japanese divisions between Guadalcanal and Bougainville. While the Japanese fleets were all but destroyed.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 30, 2005)

I have not played as the US yet but my understanding is you can not declare war on anyone because of your political standings. You have to be attacked first or someone has to declare war on you.


----------



## plan_D (Oct 30, 2005)

I'm just moving it slowly towards interventionism so I can join the U.K and join the fight.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 30, 2005)

Well build a lot of transports then, you are going to need it.


----------



## plan_D (Oct 30, 2005)

I have fourteen at the moment. Even with the penalty of 75% IC, I still have 100 + IC to play with and am producing a fair few infantry divisions. I have a cavalry division and armoured division. Not enough aircraft for my liking though. I'm trying to develop my industry so I can have the assembly lines - much quicker production times.

Here's a lame picture of the ship losses during my U.S control in Operation Watch Tower - although it's not the whole list and this picture actually makes me look bad by numbers - but look at the types of ships lost.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 30, 2005)

I sent out my high seas fleet with the Bismark, Tirpitz, Graf Zeppelin, Hindenburg, 30 ships in all and 4 wolfpacks of 6 U-Boots a piece on Naval Interdiction in the Channel and was able to make pretty good work of the Royal Navy. I eventually lost the Bismark but the Tirpitz did just fine.


----------



## P38 Pilot (Oct 30, 2005)

Wow. This game sounds fun! I think i might get it for Christmas!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 30, 2005)

It does sound fun...I also might get it for Xmas...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 30, 2005)

It is not a graphic intensive game. It is just a map on the screen and you move your pieces around. It is all historical and strategy based.


----------



## plan_D (Oct 30, 2005)

I've worked out how to use naval forces effectively now after playing Operation Watch Tower - although I reckon a large naval nation might make my head spin trying to keep track of everything. 

Have you ever played the Winter War, Adler? I think it's really easy as long as you do it nothing like the real Soviet Union did it.


----------



## plan_D (Nov 1, 2005)

Here's a couple of pictures from my U.S game -


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 1, 2005)

looks complicated........


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 1, 2005)

I think I have played this at my friends, I don't remember enjoying it much. I am waiting for Company of Heroes anyway it looks cool. http://pc.ign.com/objects/743/743961.html


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 1, 2005)

pD you do realize that you are researching all wrong. Like your Early Tank Destroyer. You do not have green around any of the fields. The more green the faster you research. Now I have not played with the US so maybe there are no green fields for that one but looks to me like you are not doing right. Just a helpfull hint.


----------



## P38 Pilot (Nov 1, 2005)

Have you guys heard about the new Call of Duty game coming out? Its Call Of Duty: Big Red One. Its based on the 1st infantry in WWII. Its suppose to be really good and i would want to get that and Iron Hearts II for Christmas!


----------



## plan_D (Nov 2, 2005)

No, Adler, the expertise slots only show up when you click on the item to research. That company had all expertise for the Early Tank Destroyer, it's just that I had the Advanced Air Carrier selected in the picture.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 3, 2005)

Duh, Im sorry I forgot that!


----------



## mosquitoman (Nov 4, 2005)

Is this game on the internet or is it buy only?


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 4, 2005)

As far as I know it is buy only.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 4, 2005)

You can play multiplayer online I believe. I would not recommend though because the game is slow.


----------



## plan_D (Nov 7, 2005)

Well, I just got to continue on with my U.S game ...and I've changed history quite drastically. While being well prepared for the Japanese assault, I forgot why the Japanese actually did it ...the U.S oil embargo had forced Japan to gain South-East Asia for resources and thus, it had to destroy the U.S Pacific Fleet which led to the attack on Pearl Harbour. 

I...however...didn't embargo Japan despite the fact they were taking China over quite quickly. So, Pearl Harbour never happened. While I was ready, there was a sigh of relief that I didn't have to waste time on Japan. So, I left my war machine to build up...although for U.S capability I was goin' quite slow. By April 1942, Britain had knocked Italy and Germany out of Africa (they didn't get attacked by Japan either, leaving men and machine for Africa) and they had held off Germany over the Channel. ..but the Soviet Union was collapsing quickly. 

So I joined in...first of all I just used my bombers ( a lot of 'em ) to hamper Germany's industry...and my navy (USS Yorktown went to the Atlantic) to cause havoc in the North Sea. 

But then I thought of one better ...and landed troops in the Bay of Biscay, three Marine divisions, five motorised infantry divisions and two armoured divisions went ashore and quickly forced a beach-head - the Axis were shocked. But my Allies weren't goin' to help ...so I had to bring in another three infantry divisions...by superior tactics I advanced into Belgium, and part of Holland which led to Britain, Holland and Belgium sending troops across to help. My war machine was givin' me the odd new division every now and then (by the end, I only actually had four armoured divisions ...and three motorised infantry - even after reinforcment, f*cked up and got three encircled and destroy ..d'oh!) 

To cut a long story short...note the date in the top right corner...(my nuclear progress is even further now...)

Although not shown on these pictures, I annexed Hungary, and freed Czechslovakia ...the Soviet Union ...somehow managed to claim Poland (yet it was nowhere near Poland, they'd been pushed over the Urals!) but the line is drawn at Poland, they haven't got anything of Germany. In fact, it's the Netherlands that have got most of Germany...they didn't do f*ck all either. And I had to give France back ...but Vichy France still exists.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 7, 2005)

Wow that is cool!


----------



## P38 Pilot (Nov 8, 2005)

Awesome!! The Game looks fun!!!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 9, 2005)

That it deffinatly is.


----------



## P38 Pilot (Nov 9, 2005)

That along with Call of Duty: Big Red One is on my wish list!


----------



## plan_D (Nov 10, 2005)

I'm currently producing a nuclear bomb, it'll be ready for April 1945. I'm at war with Japan now - they started a fight with me. A huge mistake as the vast majority of my Atlantic fleet has moved into the Pacific ...and all my ground forces and air forces are following. The only think that's slowing down their destruction is the fact they caught my Pacific Transport fleet unguarded and destroyed it. But their fleet is practically gone and I've already took the Marianas. They're being held in Burma by Britain, and they haven't even come close to Singapore - and they have no chance now I've landed an army there with six infantry divisions. 

Next stop, Iwo Jima ...


----------



## plan_D (Nov 10, 2005)

Iwo Jima fell, Okinawa followed ... the British and Commonwealth smashed the Japanese back in Burma and started to push through Siam ...meanwhile, my strategic bomber wings are upgraded with B-29s escorted by wings of P-47Ns, they lead the offensive on the Japanese home islands flying day and night from Iwo Jima and Okinawa ...

I diverted my mechanized infantry and armour back to Europe to crush Italy ...they have grown strong after the lull when Germany was defeated and are moving into Hungary - a puppet of the U.S. 

I crush 'em ... annex Italy ...then turn on Japan to defeat them once and for all ...

Note: Colour coding - Dark Blue - USA, Red - Soviet Union, Pink/Red - U.K, Yellow - Japan


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 11, 2005)

Well since I have 24 hour duty tonight at work, I will do quite a bit of playing tonight.


----------



## plan_D (Nov 14, 2005)

My U.S game has come to an end, with an Allied victory. Japan was destroyed and the U.K negociated the peace, which didn't really suit me but I got Machuria and North Korea from it, and the Marcus Islands - but I had already conquered the Pacific and Japan itself - so was a bit miffed, but Japan kept it's own and even got China... yeah ...I know, weird. Anyway - that didn't last long though. India and Pakistan came into being and seperated...and then the Soviet Union attacked! They took Manchuria off me but were halted at North Korea - and I left that war to the U.K who did quite well at containing them. The Red Navy was crushed in the Atlantic ... and I diverted everything to Europe ...the Red Army pushed to North Italy - that's the furthest West they got before some excellent tactics on my part encircled four armoured divisions, six infantry divisions and two militia divisions - which collapsed their assault, and I went on the offensive.

Colours - Pink = Britain, Dark Blue = USA, Red = Soviet Union, Orange = Netherlands (Note:: Most of what they've got, I took for them) 

Look at the aircraft I have! And just before it ended I did take Kiev.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 14, 2005)

Wow so the Soviet Union attacked that is crazy. To be honest in all of my games they have been the aggresive ones.


----------



## plan_D (Dec 12, 2005)

I played as France next and the world, once again was changed drastically. Building armour like crazy from 1936, I managed to have a formidable war machine by 1938. More formidable on modern terms than the historically large but horse based French army. 

In September 1938 Germany had militarised the Rhineland and had taken Austria. Next would come the Sudetenland in October with the Munich Pact - or would it? 

In September I attacked the West Wall of Germany and broke into it, I took Saarbrucken but was halted there. Not much of a move but the political cogs began turning, the Kriegsmarine were not ready to face up to the Royal Navy and suffered accordingly. Italy didn't join in on Germany's side. And Poland saw an oppurtunity and attacked Germany. Germany was in the worse position imaginable, caught between two European powers. But Germany held on and the war dragged into 1944, when Germany was finally defeated. I gained the Rhineland and Austria, Poland had everything else. 

While the way was going on against Germany, Japan declared war on the Allies and the US, which brought the US into the alliance. The Alliance crushed the IJN and captured all Japanese land but Japan itself, and a few islands. In fact, I had to capture Leyte, Okinawa and Hong Kong [back]. 

With Germany destroyed, Italy frightened and Japan contained there was one enemy left that was too big for it's boots. The Soviet Union! With 528 divisions it was the largest force in the world ...as France, I only had 116 divisions and I had one less armoured division. I thought it be best to strike first and invaded in March 1946. Although out-numbered, I did gather all forces together in the south...and encircled the Soviet armies in the Dnieper bend which crushed at least 30 divisions in the first encirclement, they hadn't placed any local reserves nearby leaving the way to Stalingrad clear! I had skirted just south of Kiev and found it unimportant. I was after the armies, not the cities. So, I pushed to the Don but found no significant amount of forces to engage. So I turned my attention to the Soviets in the north and turned around then headed north towards Moscow. By now, US, Canadian, Dutch, British and Polish troops were covering the areas I had left behind. 

I pushed up to Moscow and encircled, then captured it. I realised a perfect oppurtunity to encircle a massive amount of the Red Army and pushed simply on to the Gulf of Finland. It encircled at least 150 divisions in the biggest encirclment in history! After several other encirclements by me, and my armour, the Soviet Union was reeling from the constant pressure. By January 1948 [when the game ends], we'd pushed past the Urals and the Red Army had gone from 528 divisions to 76 divisions, with 3 armoured divisions.

:note: You see two of the encirclements in the pictures, but I didn't picture the Dnieper bend one.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 12, 2005)

Nice...Damn I realy gotta get this game, only like a tenner on amazon...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 12, 2005)

How do save screen shots like that again. I need to do that to my game.


----------



## plan_D (Dec 16, 2005)

I just print screen, then come out of the game and save it in paint. It's actually a pointless venture because I know there's programmes out there that you can just keep taking pictures with and they automatically store them.


----------



## 102first_hussars (Dec 16, 2005)

F*ck I want that game! where would I get it?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 16, 2005)

Go online and get it from Amazon. I bought my copy when it first came out. I got it at the Military PX on my post.


----------



## 102first_hussars (Dec 17, 2005)

What are the requirments for it, I got a Dell, Windows 98 Pentium III
with the modular super duper conducting thing a majig with a gas powerd hard drive, with a rope that I have to pull to get the damn thing started, I cant park it on a slant because for some reason the Motor Oil seems to mix will the fuel, I got to take it in to get fixed.


----------



## plan_D (Dec 17, 2005)

It tells you the requirements on Amazon.


----------



## plan_D (Dec 17, 2005)

I am now playing as the United Kingdom. What shall happen? Well, I've already changed one thing. I secured Republic Spains freedom, then brought them into the Alliance. Nationalist Spain still uprose, and the Spanish Civil War began but Britain and her Commonwealth, along with France, got involved and we crushed the uprising in October 1936. Now Spain is in the alliance as well, just one more country for Germany to fight if it starts anything. 

It's currently 1937 and I'm building a lot! I've just finished my run of ten Tribal-Class DD flotillas, and also my run of twenty infantry divisions. I'm building five mountain divisions [two are already done] for Burma, ten Southampton-Class CLs, five Illustrious-Class CVs, five wings of Hurricane Mk.Is, five wings of Spitfire Mk.Is, five wings of Hudsons, ten radar sites and five naval groups for my carries [Swordfish and Sea Gladiators]. 

But I forgot to start up my image capture programme while all that happened so there's no pictures. But I do have pictures of the start, only five. In the pictures you can see my starting production programme, that I set up. 

Oh, and Adler, I changed the music on the game. In peace time I've got songs like Rage Against the Machine - War Within a Breath!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 18, 2005)

Yeah but I doubt you can play it on windows 98.


----------



## plan_D (Jan 29, 2006)

Since CC now has the game, maybe this thread can be brought back to life. I'm currently playing as Canada, and currently am a dictatorship (Paternal Autocrat). Building up my Industrial Capacity (IC) I hope to be able to wage effective war by 1941, at the moment I'm in no real position to aid the Alliance. However, I have sent two fighter groups to France to aid in the early air battles. 

The RCAF is made up of two fighter groups, both equipped with F4F Martlets. The RCN is made up of the Canadian Transport Squadrons with six TP flotillas, Canadian Destroyer Squadron I with six A-Class DD flotillas and Canadian Force Group A with six Battle-Class DD flotillas, three Surrey-Class CAs and three Quebec-Class CLs. The Canadian Army is made up of six infantry divisions, with a Armoured Car Brigade attached to the 1st Canadian Infantry Division.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 30, 2006)

Ill get some screenshots of my hopeless game later on. Damn, seeing IC figures all white and not all red is a big difference for me  After becoming part of the axis though Germany have given me loads of blueprints...

One question though pD, when I allied with Austria before they got annexed by Germany, they gave me a squadron of Stukas and other planes, but I cant find where they are...?


----------



## plan_D (Jan 30, 2006)

If they're not in the force pool, Germany have taken them.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 1, 2006)

That'll be it then. Im going to start a new game some time with USA, cos Africa has been having lots of Partisan trouble and fighting them has used all my supplies and resources. Im gonna die so bad


----------



## plan_D (Feb 2, 2006)

Are you using garrison units in Africa? They're excellent at quelling resistance. To play as the U.S is a good way to learn, it's a large nation and there's little chance of you actually losing your nation.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 4, 2006)

Yes I need to make some of mine. I have just not had time to play mine in a while.


----------



## P38 Pilot (Feb 12, 2006)

Awesome! I think ill get the game. So can you guys build the atomic bomb and use it? Oh and when you start, can you play until any date or is it limited. Ex: Started 1936 to 1965?


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 12, 2006)

If you start from 1936, the earliest, you go to 1947. Its not just as simple as developing the Atomic Bomb either - It takes a hell of a lot of time and planning, as does the whole game.


----------



## P38 Pilot (Feb 12, 2006)

Wow. Thats pretty cool! So CC do you have your pictures for the game?


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 12, 2006)

Nope - I havent played it for ages cos I know im going to be defeated. So I figure that if I dont play it, I wont lose. Fwaha!


----------



## plan_D (Feb 12, 2006)

You want to avoid war with the minor states such as Albania and Greece, just keep troops positioned on your shoreline. Concentrate on North Africa ... kick the Allies out of North Africa, the the Balkans, then the Middle-East.


----------



## P38 Pilot (Feb 20, 2006)

Good plan


----------



## plan_D (Aug 8, 2006)

I'm playing as Italy at the moment. It's April, 1937, and I have conquered Ethiopia and Albania. I've reorganised my entire military because it's all mixed up when you start with Italy, and I've developed my industry. 

Next target is Nationalist Spain.


----------



## P38 Pilot (Aug 8, 2006)

Cool. Good luck. I wish I had this game! Its sounds fun!


----------



## plan_D (Aug 8, 2006)

I don't need luck, it's going to be pretty easy. They have no allies or political ties, and they're weakened from the Spanish Civil War. My air force is well organised with a Wing of three tactical bomber groups, a Wing of three naval bomber groups, two interceptor groups covering Rome, one interceptor group covering Naples (I'll move it to Sardinia to protect my bomber bases there) and four interceptor groups covering the French border in the Alps.

And my navy is just much bigger than Spains ! I'll attack from the Med and take the Baeleric isles, then use Ibiza as a base of operations against mainland Spain. Oh, I have a group of CAS aircraft as well. I'll have to remember my types then put 'em on here, for CC to drool over.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 8, 2006)

I havent played HOI in months...


----------



## P38 Pilot (Aug 8, 2006)

So what is Germany doing during all of this?


----------



## plan_D (Aug 8, 2006)

Nothing, it's April 1937. They're still building and waiting. The fact that the Spanish Civil War ended two years earlier than normal has allowed Germany and I (yes, I did support Natioanlist Spain) to have a good load of resources to carry on building.


----------



## P38 Pilot (Aug 8, 2006)

Wow. What do the Allies have to say about you conquering all these countries?


----------



## plan_D (Aug 8, 2006)

_All_ these countries? You mean Albania and Ethiopia? Do you realise how unimportant those two nations are? They're not too happy, but they're not going to say anything to me over it. They're pathetic countries, but they're easily conquered and both have some good resources. Albania even has a little oil, and gives me a good toehold in the Balkans.


----------



## CCM von Hausser (Aug 8, 2006)

I'm new here... but I'm a veteran about Heart of Iron 2 ...and now the new Doomsday

For your best pleasure I say you to run some games with the Vanilla version of the game (just to learn the ABC of the game) and then to use a MOD


----------



## plan_D (Aug 16, 2006)

I annexed Spain in September 1938 after several invasion attempts, that took many months I finally got ashore. Once ashore victory was inevitable, I piled in the divisions and piled on the bombs. 

Then came the lull, I sat and waited building my forces of motorised infantry and infantry. One other change was Germany kept to their promise in Munich, Czechoslovakia was left alone! But Germany invaded France in May, and I waited 'til June before I got involved. But I didn't assault France - instead I assault Gibralter and took it. Then I invaded Eygpt ... and after some long fighting I finally took Suez Canal. I had trapped a whole host of Royal Navy vessels in the Med to be wiped out by my planes. The RAF was shot out of the sky by the Luftwaffe and Regia Aeronautica ... and my tactical bombers and CAS smashed the British out of my way in the desert. 

It's now 24 March 1941 ... Germany has attack Yugoslavia, who took my ill defended Albania from me. But Italy has Malta, Cyprus, Palestine, Lebanon, Syria and is poised to invade Iraq. And I'm pushing down East Africa to my troops in Ethiopia who are fighting a desperate battle against the British there. 

The U.S have also joined in, two heavy bombardment groups flew from Aden to attack Italy but didn't make it across the Med. Unescorted they were caught by two groups of interceptors and shot to pieces.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 16, 2006)

I need to start playing again. My last game I played with Japan and ofcourse won.

I find it too easy to win. 

I have now played with Germany, USA and Japan and next I will play with either Italy or England.


----------



## General Jefferson (Aug 28, 2007)

Hey, anybody still hooking up with this game?

I just started playing a month ago, and it's awesome, but it appears that this thread is rather old.

If anyone knows, I read something about a patch file that allows the game to advance beyond the 1947 cutoff date. I'm not sure if this was in reference to Doomsday or not. Anyone familiar with this?


----------



## mkloby (Aug 28, 2007)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> I need to start playing again. My last game I played with Japan and ofcourse won.
> 
> I find it too easy to win.
> 
> I have now played with Germany, USA and Japan and next I will play with either Italy or England.



Try Yugoslavia or Spain. I've had some of the most fun games with them.

Although - I haven't had time to play in a LONG time.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 28, 2007)

Yeah I will try one of those small countries next. I just played again with Germany and I find it too easy.


----------



## General Jefferson (Aug 28, 2007)

I've avoided playing one of the "bigs" due to the massive amount of information to keep up with. So far I've tried South Africa (quit by 1940 due to inactivity), Saudi Arabia (quit by 1940 due to poorly industrialized country that couldn't do squat), and I am currently playing China (great country so far).

Anybody have word about a patch file that pushes the Stop Date past 1947?


----------



## mkloby (Aug 28, 2007)

General Jefferson said:


> I've avoided playing one of the "bigs" due to the massive amount of information to keep up with. So far I've tried South Africa (quit by 1940 due to inactivity), Saudi Arabia (quit by 1940 due to poorly industrialized country that couldn't do squat), and I am currently playing China (great country so far).
> 
> Anybody have word about a patch file that pushes the Stop Date past 1947?



Check this on the game's forum

Paradox Interactive Forums - Patches and Links to User Mods


----------



## General Jefferson (Aug 28, 2007)

mkloby said:


> Check this on the game's forum
> 
> Paradox Interactive Forums - Patches and Links to User Mods



Thank you, sir. I'll check it out when I get home (firewall issue).


----------

